# New Tv F250 Or Titan



## Forgiven_One (May 10, 2005)

Hello All, been a while since I stopped by and said hello as my new job has been keeping me very busy. Its time to upgrade the TV so I wanted to get some opinions from you all. I am looking at either a 03 F250 Extra cab with the 5.4 liter triton engine or a 04 Titan SE. I see the Titans engine has more horsepower and more torque but the F250 has a better suspension. I am towing a 05 28BHS so I just wanted to see what your opinions would be.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Stay with the American made, they are always built better.







Plus you can say you have a FORD.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Beerman said:


> Stay with the American made, they are always built better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got to be careful about saying that --

The most powerful Toyota trucks are now built in San Antonio

My Chev Silverado was made in Mexico and assembled in Canada.

So which one is more American??? The American company that can't aford the unions anymore and have their products built in a third world copuntry... or a Japanese company that has their products built in Texas????


----------



## Forgiven_One (May 10, 2005)

Actually the Titan is made in Canton, Mississippi so technically it is American made


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

If it was me I would lean more towards the Titan
I would rather have more HP and Torque 
Thats just my $.02

Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

HootBob said:


> If it was me I would lean more towards the Titan
> I would rather have more HP and Torque
> Thats just my $.02
> 
> ...


Agreed, HP and torque first and a good WD to compensate for the suspension.

Or you could up to a 3/4 ton diesel









Bill.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hmmm. Tough one. Is the TITAN a crew cab?
I would lean toward the TITAN too, as I already do myself.
I think either would be a good tow vehicle.

Beerman...don't even get me started.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Hmmm. Tough one. Is the TITAN a crew cab?
> I would lean toward the TITAN too, as I already do myself.
> I think either would be a good tow vehicle.
> 
> ...


All Titans are 4 door, crew or king cab. Suicide doors or regular doors.


----------



## Forgiven_One (May 10, 2005)

Yeah I would love to find a decent priced 3/4 diesel but here in the south they are hard to come by with low milage and has not been beat to death as a work vehicle. The Titan is a 2004 Crew Cab 4x4 SE with lots of extra's.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I like the 3/4 ton suspension versus the 1/2 ton and it would be a no brainer if it was a diesel. Not familiar with the gas version at all but huge difference in braking etc. when you upgrade to the 3/4 ton.


----------



## Forgiven_One (May 10, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> I like the 3/4 ton suspension versus the 1/2 ton and it would be a no brainer if it was a diesel. Not familiar with the gas version at all but huge difference in braking etc. when you upgrade to the 3/4 ton.
> [snapback]91772[/snapback]​


Yeah, I like the 3/4 suspension as well but I have read alot of reviews and the biggest things they say about the F250 with the Triton is the gas mileage is horrable and the ride and leg room in the back is not very good. Oh it's not a crew cab just extended cab the F250 that is.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Forgiven One,

Even though I am a died-in-the-wool Titan guy, I was all prepared to recommend the F-250 if you were looking for maximum towing capability. Until you mentioned the engine, that is.









From a towing point of view, the Triton struggles in an F-150, I cannot imagine it in the bigger, heavier, F-250.

If you were talking diesel F-250 vs. Titan, I would say the Ford for maximum towing capability, the Titan for everyday livability. The American made and designed Titan is the best towing 1/2 ton around, and unless you're pulling a big 5'vr that requires a 3/4 ton (or more) or need the diesel grunt, it is the way to go!

Good luck, and keep us posted.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Service: I suspect there are more Ford dealers than Titan.

Parts: Significant discounts on Ford parts & accessories are readily available.

If you're interested in new Ford, I have an X-Plan PIN available.


----------



## Forgiven_One (May 10, 2005)

Hey PDX Doug, your right on time I was getting ready to pm you as I noticed reading another thread that you had close to the same setup as I would have. No problems towing the 28 with the Titan? Gas mileage good? This will be an everyday driver for me so comfort and economy will be something I want.

Thanks also to everyone else for your opinions, thats what I love about this forum and keep'em coming.


----------



## Forgiven_One (May 10, 2005)

LateralG said:


> Service: I suspect there are more Ford dealers than Titan.
> 
> Parts: Significant discounts on Ford parts & accessories are readily available.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer LateralG, I worked at the local Honda dealership as the parts manager for 11 years and before that 5 years in the aftermarket parts business, so I know what you mean about service and parts. The only bad thing in this town is the fact you get treated like dirt at the local Ford dealership if you didnt buy your vehicle from them.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

My vote:

F250 over the Toyota.

Gunsmoke over Bonanza.

Munsters over Addams Family.

That's just me.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

LateralG said:


> Service: I suspect there are more Ford dealers than Titan.


Service? I don't need no stinkin' service!











Forgiven_One said:


> Hey PDX Doug, your right on time I was getting ready to pm you as I noticed reading another thread that you had close to the same setup as I would have. No problems towing the 28 with the Titan? Gas mileage good? This will be an everyday driver for me so comfort and economy will be something I want.


Absolutely no towing problems with the Titan/28RS-DS combo. There have been a number of times I have been apprehensive going in, but the Titan is a brute and more than once has left me laughing out loud after conquering a grade I just new would bring the Titan to it's knees, which BTW, I have yet to find!

Gas mileage? Next question!...

The Titan is great in the everyday comfort and livability category. I for one, am not a truck guy by nature, and only bought one because of the Outback, but the Titan is a very comfortable ride and handles amazingly well. No complaints there!

Now... back to gas mileage...

No full size truck is great in that department, so you shouldn't expect much I guess. I get around 15-15.7 in everyday driving (a fair mix of City/Hwy). Towing, I get right at 8.0 MPG, pretty much regardless of terrain or weather conditions. Not pretty, and I think some (maybe most) of the other choices are going to beat the Titan in this regard, but I don't think anybody is going to beat it by more than 1-1.5MPG. So, in less you are calculating fuel expenses for that cross-country Outbackers rally, you probably will not notice a big difference in your pocketbook.

Hope this helps!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

If I were to buy a 250, it would have to have the PowerStoke in it.....We love our Titan and have never looked back at the purchase with any regret. It's a workhorse. The only way we would part with it now is if it comes out in a heavy duty version.


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

First, I'm not even close to a towing expert but I do agree with Doug that the 5.4L Triton struggles somewhat towing our 28RSDS on hills. Though I'm not likely to trade-up anytime soon, I would not get the same engine in an F250.

But again - I've only towed about 100 miles so far.

However, I definitely agree with the Munsters over the Addams Family!

Doug


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

You can get much better mileage with the diesel but by the time you factor in the extra cost over gas it's a wash. The diesel will hold it's value much better than the gas and in most cases you get more than the additional cost over the gas engine at trade in. At least in these parts.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

nascarcamper said:


> You can get much better mileage with the diesel but by the time you factor in the extra cost over gas it's a wash. The diesel will hold it's value much better than the gas and in most cases you get more than the additional cost over the gas engine at trade in. At least in these parts.
> [snapback]91889[/snapback]​


I've got the GMC Sierra 1500 ext. cab with 5.3 V8. It pulls the camper, but gas mileage stinks, and extra power's not there. I'm trying to locate a used Chevy/GMC 2500HD with 6.6L Duramax diesel. They get like 20 MPG, and will tow anything, from what I've found in research. I've located a couple, but they're BLACK and I want beige or white. Dark vehicles heat up so fast, down here in the south, in the summer. I drove a new one, and the ride is SMOOTH, compared to the 1500, and the power's definitely there!
Darlene action


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

If you get the 3/4 ton you will never be asking if it is enough truck. Even if it is not related to your TT. No matter what you do you'll have the truck to do it.


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

My opinion is the 5.4L in an F250 is not enough engine to pull the truck itself much less w/ a camper behind it. I think you will be disappointed. If this is my only choice, I would also go with the Titan. If you can locate a good F250 w/ the diesel or the V10, you might be better off. I have no issues with power using the V10. Gas mileage will always be an issue no matter what you pull with. I average 8mpg w/ the Excursion. Good luck.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Go with the Titan!! I've got a Ford with the 5.4 and it's barely enough in an F150/Expedition for towing a 26 ft. trailer. In the F250 it would barely be enough to handle the truck let alone the trailer. The only way I would tow with an F250 is if it had the V-10 or the mighty Powerstroke. I would love to have an F250 crewcab or an Excursion with the Powerstroke but were stuck with our Expedition for a few more years.


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

I think that looking at MPG alone can lead to a bad economic decision. It's tough to equate a MPG figure to the cost of different tow vehicle. Fuel cost is what I would use for comparisons.

(Miles per year) / (Miles per gallon) = (Gallons/year)

(Gallons/year) x (Cost per Gallon) = (Fuel cost per year)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I am sure he has a much clearer picture now


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I know Chevy isn't in your selection and I'm not trying to steer you in that direction. I simply want to point out the fact our 3/4 ton Suburban pulls our 28RSS over all the Oregon Mountains passes with ease.

A friend of mine has the normal Suburban and he has some problems getting over the same roads. He has no problems outside of the passes, so I guess you need to decide based on where you will be towing.

Good luck!! New trucks at just about as much fun as a new Outback!!


----------



## Forgiven_One (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info all. I did look at a 2003 2500HD with the 6.0 vortec but in this area it is so hard to find a 3/4ton truck that was not previously a work truck for construction and beat to death. I would love to find a 3/4 with a diesel but they are very hard to come by in my neck of the woods and when you do find one it's either really high miles or new, which is out of my price range for the time being.

I fell in love with the Titan the very first time I saw one and have wanted one since but they are very popular and hard to find a good low mileage one. I went and looked at a 2005 SE crew cab with 14,000 miles on it and it was only 3,000 more than the 03 F250 with 31,000 miles. I do like they F250's looks but the 5.4 is what worried me as some of you have confirmed with the lack of power. Well, I will continue the search and will keep you all posted on my find.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

I too like the Titan, the father-in-law has one..tons of room in the back, etc.. but I will most likely end up with a 3/4 ton, my truck pulls great I just am nearing its carrying capacity with firewood, coolers, beer, bikes, more beer, soda...

the titans numbers were too low in that category for now


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)




----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

NWcamper2 said:


> [snapback]92141[/snapback]​


sorry, confuse you?


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

matty1 said:


> NWcamper2 said:
> 
> 
> > [snapback]92141[/snapback]​
> ...


Nope.... Not confused at all.
(see signature photo)

the







is " don't know why the question in the first place








the







being a little facetious
the







well that should be obvious.... sunny


----------

